# Genetics Question



## thedutchmaster3 (Nov 12, 2007)

Alright im going to just jump right into this...Say you have a WW mother, well call her WW1. Her and the clones taken from her share the same genotypes. Than say the mother plant is pollinated with a WW father, who well call WW2. The offspring, which we will call WW1xWW2, will have several genotypes identical to the mother, and several that are identical to the father. Now you grow these WW1xWW2 seeds and get a male. If you pollinate the clones taken from WW1 with the pollen from WW1xWW2, you are inbreeding the plants. Now we all know that inbreeding among humans and animals leads to genetic mutations. What kind of mutations, if any, would occur when inbreeding like this occurs among marijuana plants? Im not too familiar with breeding, so i dont know if this is a stupid question and people do stuff like this all the time, but it definately got me thinking.


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 12, 2007)

WoW Great question,
  Plants are definitly different, you can still get variations in the way the genetics are dispersed, can look like this:

WW1 + WW2 = WW1+2
WW1 + WW1+2 = WW1+1
                          WW2
But we can get anomilies, and after you stretch it out a ways you can get more. 
 Lets simplify this even further: 1 female produces pink buds, and another female produces blue buds, and of coarse you introduce a pollinator of choice.
  You keep cloning , and pollinating and crossing and after awhile you start to notice variations in color, maybe a dark pink, where you started out with very light pink, heck you can even arrive at a point where the buds share both colors. All kinds of variations can start to occur, even THC count can begin to alter, and taste. BUT you still have a plant that is a viable producer, and plant is the key word.
  We do this sorta thing with Tulips and get all sorts of fantastic color and growth variation, but by God it's still a tulip.
  I rather encourage this sorta exploration, one never knows what you might come up with.
 You could develope a fast growth, high THC content, small compact plant, that is virtually odorless, looks like a fern, and tastes like a bowl of fruitloops, LOL
Have fun with it friend
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## abc123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Sounds like dutchmaster is looking to do the same type of stuff I proposed in this thread...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18068


----------

